# [SOLVED]lm_sensors does not start!!!

## mat_i_am

Hi all

i've just followed [url]http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Sensors#Kernel[/url] in order to install and configure lm_sensors.

First i had some issues with a kernel module, but i made it work!

Now when i try /etc/init.d/lm_sensors start, i get the module loaded, but not the sensors daemon:

[code]$ sudo /etc/init.d/lm_sensors start 

Password:

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Loading lm_sensors modules...

 *   Loading it87 ...                                                     [ ok ]

 *   Loading k8temp ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * Initializing sensors ...                                               [ !! ][/code]

what could i do? where could i get some log in order to find a solution? or maybe you have it already  :Wink: 

thanks in advance

M@Last edited by mat_i_am on Thu Mar 20, 2008 6:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## snIP3r

hi m@!

do you have also sensord installed as suggested in the wiki?? the you may check /var/log/sensord.

perhaps you can also see anything in /var/log/messages or with the dmesg command.

----------

## djinnZ

/etc/init.d/lm_sensors is needed but it only initialize the sensors modules (I prefer to have the needed modules built-in) and load the configuration;

/etc/init.d/sensorsd start the daemon;

sensorsd will be build only if you have set the sensorsd use flag for the lm_sensors package.

----------

## mat_i_am

i have NOT installed sensord, because of i get error before!

another strange thing is when i run sensors, i get:

[code] $ sensors 

Can't access procfs/sysfs file

Kernel interface access error

For 2.6 kernels, make sure you have mounted sysfs and libsensors

was compiled with sysfs support![/code]

but when i type mount:

[code]$ mount

/dev/hda2 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,size=10240k,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,gid=5,mode=620)

/dev/hda3 on /home type ext3 (rw,noatime)

/dev/hda4 on /usr/src type ext3 (rw,noatime)

/dev/sda1 on /mnt/dati type ext3 (rw,noatime)

/dev/sda2 on /var/tmp type ext3 (rw,noatime)

/dev/sda3 on /mnt/shared type ext3 (rw,noatime)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev

securityfs on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)[/code]

and it seems the sysfs is mounted correctly!

What is my fault??

Thanks again

M@

----------

## snIP3r

hi!

this seems to be a kernel config problem. please post your kernel config so we can check it...

greets

snIP3r

----------

## mat_i_am

[quote="snIP3r"]hi!

this seems to be a kernel config problem. please post your kernel config so we can check it...

greets

snIP3r[/quote]

here it is

http://landimatteo.com/config.txt

M@

----------

## snIP3r

hi m@!

try to enable this option

```

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2

```

in my kernel config (2.6.24-gentoo-r3 on amd64) it is enabled. but i cannot insure that it works then...

greets

snIP3r

----------

## mat_i_am

[quote="snIP3r"]hi m@!

try to enable this option

[code]

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2

[/code]

in my kernel config (2.6.24-gentoo-r3 on amd64) it is enabled. but i cannot insure that it works then...

greets

snIP3r[/quote]

i tried this with no result! Thanks anyway!

M@

----------

## snIP3r

are there any messages in /var/log/messages or displayed with dmesg after starting? you haven't answered this question yet.

----------

## mat_i_am

[quote="snIP3r"]are there any messages in /var/log/messages or displayed with dmesg after starting? you haven't answered this question yet.[/quote]

ehm, /var/log/messages does not exist, and nothing interesting seems to be found with dmesg..

M@

----------

## snIP3r

 *mat_i_am wrote:*   

>  *snIP3r wrote:*   are there any messages in /var/log/messages or displayed with dmesg after starting? you haven't answered this question yet. 
> 
> ehm, /var/log/messages does not exist, and nothing interesting seems to be found with dmesg..
> 
> M@

 

hmmm, for further error checking i recommend installing a logging daemon - e.g. syslog-ng.

but i still dont know why its not working for you...

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## mat_i_am

i installed syslog-ng, but nothing seems to be reported!

Anyway, i unmerged lm_sensors, and recompiled the kernel! (enabling the support for sysfs deprecated)

http://landimatteo.com/config.txt <= link to the current .config

Then re-emerged lm_sources, runned sensors-detect, but nothing has changed:

1) unable to start /etc/init.d/lm_sensors start

2) unable to run sensors

i'm frustrated

M@

----------

## snIP3r

hmmm, i know how you fell, but we try to help you as much as we can.

the error you describe seems to be fixed according to this link:

http://www.lm-sensors.org/ticket/2187

what lm_sensors version do you use?

but now i think i have found the solution: u use kernel 2.6.25-rc6 and according to this link a patch might have broken lm_sensors:

http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Kernel/2008-03/msg06683.html

here you can find more links that describe the problem more precisely...

perhaps you can install a more stable kernel  :Smile: 

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## mat_i_am

 *snIP3r wrote:*   

> hmmm, i know how you fell, but we try to help you as much as we can.
> 
> the error you describe seems to be fixed according to this link:
> 
> http://www.lm-sensors.org/ticket/2187
> ...

 

ok thank you so much

i'll wait or i'll try a downgrade in order to get it work  :Wink: 

M@

----------

## snIP3r

hi m@!

if the problem is fixed could please add something like [solved] to the topic so the others know that you problem no longer active.

aeh... btw: is it fixed for you?  :Wink: 

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## mat_i_am

Well, good news for me!

I decided to use the ufficial gentoo sources (2.6.24-gentoo-r3), and that did the trick!

```
$ sensors

it87-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore 1:   +1.26 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

VCore 2:   +2.54 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

+3.3V:     +3.25 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

+5V:       +3.92 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +6.85 V)   

+12V:     +12.16 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max = +16.32 V)   

-12V:      -6.62 V  (min = -27.36 V, max =  +3.93 V)   

-5V:       -5.40 V  (min = -13.64 V, max =  +4.03 V)   

Stdby:     +4.57 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +6.85 V)   

VBat:      +0.00 V

fan1:     3183 RPM  (min =  664 RPM, div = 8)          

fan2:     1506 RPM  (min =  664 RPM, div = 8)          

M/B Temp:    +25°C  (low  =  +127°C, high =  +127°C)   sensor = thermistor   

CPU Temp:    +48°C  (low  =  +127°C, high =  +127°C)   sensor = thermistor   

Temp3:      +127°C  (low  =  +127°C, high =  +127°C)   sensor = thermistor   

k8temp-pci-00c3

Adapter: PCI adapter

Core0 Temp:

             +47°C
```

thank you so much for the help!!!

M@

----------

## snIP3r

perfect!

----------

